# Sarada's new fighting style! My own take.



## Endles (Mar 8, 2015)

Being the sole Uchiha of the new generation, Sarada has a very hefty role to fulfill as the fresh face of this legendary clan. However, as the daughter of 2 disciples of the Sannin, including Uchiha Sasuke, the strongest Shinobi in the world (tied with Naruto), greatness is in her blood.

Like her Father, Sarada has an affinity for both the fire and lightning elements. However, as a young child, her father was often away, and she yearned for his attention. As a result, she trained with her mother, who was also very powerful, with an established fighting style passed down from the fifth Hokage. Sarada immediately showed signs of a prodigy.

She unlocked her Sharingan at the age of 8, Sasuke took notice and took her under his wing for the next 3 years.

Sasuke gave her his kusanagi blade, and trained her in both the fire and lightning elements including chidori, to his surprise, Sarada favored the fire element and developed her own blitz *Enkiri* (en-ki-ri, Inferno's Edge/ Inferno Blade/ Blade of destiny). Due to her early training with Sakura, Sarada was also skilled in medical ninjutsu, and possessed CES, which added even more striking power to her favorite jutsus, making her extremely potent and offensive.


[sp=Healing][/sp]
[sp=Enkiri][/sp]
[sp=Chidori][/sp]​
When she reached the age of 11, Sasuke started pushing her away, calling her a failure, he started going away more often, Sarada was devastated, and very confused.

To make matters worse, Sasuke soon announced his plans to train Sarada's biggest rival, Uzumaki Boruto. Sarada was filled with jealousy, Sakura being calm and content with Sasuke's actions added to Sarada's frustration and confusion, she resumed her training with her mother, eventually mastering the Byakugou.

[sp=Byakugou][/sp]​
Besides increasing her physical strength, activating the seal also amplified her techniques, her weakness in defense is covered by her extreme potency and strength, as well as speed and regeneration.


[sp=Amplified healing][/sp]
[sp=Amplified Enkiri][/sp]​
Her father's betrayal triggered her emotions and anger immensely, hence she awakened Mangekyou Sharingan. (lol).

[sp=Mangekyou Sharingan][/sp]​
It became evident that this was Sasuke's plan all along, and it happened just in time, Sasuke had just finished training Boruto for 2 years and he came back to resume training Sarada and to unlock her MS potential. She overcame her weakness (defense) upon mastering Susanoo and awakened the true form of her signature move Enkiri, alternatively referred to as *Shin Enkiri*(shi-in en-ki-ri, True Inferno's Edge/ True Inferno Blade/ True Blade of destiny).

[sp=Susanoo][/sp]
[sp=Invulnerability! With the protection of the powerful Susanoo, Sarada heals herself, preparing for the next attack][/sp]
[sp=The true form of Enkiri, 'Shin Enkiri'][/sp]
[sp=Devastating power! Amplified Shin Enkiri. ][/sp]
[sp][/sp]​
Your thoughts?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 8, 2015)

All I know is that she is stronger then her father.  Foreshadowed in 700.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Mar 8, 2015)

God damn, man. Use spoiler tags.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 8, 2015)

use


----------



## Endles (Mar 8, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> God damn, man. Use spoiler tags.



Sorry I assumed the browser would resize the images to fit the interface, I resized them now it should be better.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 8, 2015)

That's a lot of images you might want to spoiler tag, OP.

Another Uchiha prodigy? I don't think making her so well-versed in so many areas results in her becoming an interesting character ability-wise. Sure it can be justified with her mother being an expert healer and her father's skill in, well... everything, but the line needs to be drawn somewhere.



Revolution said:


> All I know is that she is stronger then her father.  Foreshadowed in 700.


How?


----------



## Endles (Mar 8, 2015)

Platypus said:


> That's a lot of images you might want to spoiler tag, OP.



Yea sorry, I didn't use spoilers to maintain coherency through the OP, with the image captions.

I did however resize the images for better viewing. 

EDIT: nvm I guess a mod came and put all images under spoiler tags, you guys will have to click on all of them which is inconvenient in my opinion. But hey they are captioned spoilers so it's all good, thanks mod. 



Platypus said:


> Another Uchiha prodigy? I don't think making her so well-versed in so many areas results in her becoming an interesting character ability-wise. Sure it can be justified with her mother being an expert healer and her father's skill in, well... everything, but the line needs to be drawn somewhere.



That's true, whether she will actually deliver remains to be seen.

Although theoretically she has outstanding potential, I wanted to illustrate that.


----------



## Endles (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey who moved this to fanart?

I wanted to have a discussion about this, I added the illustrations as a bonus for the viewers sake, doesn't mean it has to go to fanart lol.


----------



## Platinax (Mar 8, 2015)

Endles said:


> Being the sole Uchiha of the new generation, Sarada has a very hefty role to fulfill as the fresh face of this legendary clan. However, as the daughter of 2 disciples of the Sannin, including Uchiha Sasuke, the strongest Shinobi in the world (tied with Naruto), greatness is in her blood.
> 
> Like her Father, Sarada has an affinity for both the fire and lightning elements. However, as a young child, her father was often away, and she yearned for his attention. As a result, she trained with her mother, who was also very powerful, with an established fighting style passed down from the fifth Hokage. Sarada immediately showed signs of a prodigy.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are that you shouldn't edit other people's fanarts, in this case hair, so that it looks like you were the one who drawed this.


----------



## Klue (Mar 8, 2015)

Stop hatin' Platinax.


----------



## Endles (Mar 11, 2015)

Platinax said:


> My thoughts are that you shouldn't edit other people's fanarts, in this case hair, so that it looks like you were the one who drawed this.



I never mentioned I drew any of this, these are all edits, people do it all the time,  get your head out of your *** lol. .


----------



## Addy (Mar 11, 2015)

hopes for sarada


----------



## Trojan (Mar 12, 2015)

Just because she's their daughter does not mean she'll get their abilities, or all of them.


----------

